# Another Scam on Your Social Security Benefits



## Editorialist (Jan 11, 2019)

A phone scam that started in November continues to target Social Security beneficiaries across the country with increasingly threatening language. According to the Office of the Inspector General, scammers are "spoofing" the Social Security Administration's (SSA) 1-800 customer service number to try to get your personal information. _Spoofing_ means that scammers can call from anywhere, but they make your caller ID show a different number — one that looks legitimate.

																		The caller will say they're from the SSA and if the citizen does not provide personal information they will threaten to cut off benefits, take legal action, even make an arrest. One recent victim was even told to take out money from her savings and deposit it into a bitcoin account because a drug cartel had stolen her Social Security number.

*Last year 35,000 victims lost $10 million. If you receive a call like this, hang up immediately.* And remember, the SSA will never threaten you or promise to increase your benefits in exchange for information. If you have any doubt, hang up and call the SSA directly at *1-800-772-1213.*


----------

